# Eldar question-Wraithguard Bases



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I have been wondering what base size is allowed and what base size you think should be modeled on a wraithguard. They come with small bases and pictures I have seen are small bases, but they take up more room in a transport like a termi. so its probable for them to be on medium bases.

Thoughts?


----------



## darthblaze (Jan 24, 2009)

Buy a pack of Bases at your local GW Store, i believe it comes with 5 40mm and 2 60mm rest 25mm... I have a huge lot of em i use for special characters and stuff that i want more room to terrain them.. Always give your coolest and stronger units the 40mm base with awesome detailed bases... Stands out more, only flaw somtimes the enemies in reach when they normaly wouldnt... but that rarly happens lol


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

They are suppose to go on the 25mm bases, just like any standard troop (Marines etc), though I think your allowed to model them on bases one side up (do not quote me on that, just echoes bouncing around my skull), but I can't really see and advantage gaming wise in doing this... Not for Wraithguard.

Though of course, big modeled bases look awesome


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I believe it is up to one base size larger. A larger base gives you a lot more to work with modelling-wise but gaming wise can be a disadvantage as it puts more models in base-contact for h-t-h. Basically(pun intended XD) you have to weigh the pros and cons of pretty minis to powerklaw wielding nobs with a taste for blood and pyschoplasitc/wraithbone... :wink:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

No, they have to be on the bases supplied in 5th ed.
The same size base or larger was a 4th ed thing. Nowadays, anything larger and the opponent is free to call shenanigans and call off the game.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Last time I looked Wraithguard were on 40MM bases. It makes the most sense cause they are a big tough model like termies though I don't know since $14+ each is to much for a model I'd use in units of 10 each....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are on 25mm bases and as of right now they are 18 each.

I would love to model mine on larger bases, they are horrid on anything with a slight lean to it.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

They're $26 here. 25mm bases as they were in 2nd ed. 

Should've bought one of the apoc bundles when they were available (the 10 WG+1 WL bundle one). For the prices, in our terms, the WL was a 'freebie'.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all the responses.


chromedog said:


> No, they have to be on the bases supplied in 5th ed.
> The same size base or larger was a 4th ed thing. Nowadays, anything larger and the opponent is free to call shenanigans and call off the game.


Thats what I was worried about. Wraithguard bases I saw come with the small bases, so that one is fine. But Jetbike bases have come with different size bases depending on what you bought (windrider host, individual, shining spears... etc) I have another thread posted about Flying bases. I need to know if there is a right or wrong base to use in the case of jetbikes.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

chromedog said:


> No, they have to be on the bases supplied in 5th ed.
> The same size base or larger was a 4th ed thing. Nowadays, anything larger and the opponent is free to call shenanigans and call off the game.


and then they don't get a game and everyone realizes how anal they are so you play someone else who isn't an ass basket.

I would put them on 40mm myself, as it looks better, allows more room to play around with decoration wise, and I know nobody who is anal about base sizes like that, mounting them on 60mm bases then yes I could see someone complaining.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

There's been an argument lately around my game group that you shouldn't field old models "with the base they were supplied with" I.E. my Tallarn missile launchers are on 25mm bases. That's how they came. Some argue I should have a honkin' 40mm base for 1 guy with a ML. 

Base your WraithGuard how you want it. Ignore Ashholes who say you need to go smaller. Chipped paint<>good


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Creon said:


> Some argue I should have a honkin' 40mm base for 1 guy with a ML.


well considering how the rules are now for heavy weapon teams it is allot more confusing and harder not to have them on the stupid useless ungainly 60mm bases, so I can see why people would want you basing them on bigger bases.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not anal about bases sizes (except for the ridiculous - ie, an 'infantry' model on a cd sized base). The current 'rule' on them is as I stated. GW moved away from "any size but smaller" with the last edition. Current 'rule' with your playgroup is however you decide it, though, and the GW thought police won't come knocking on your door to stop you. You MAY have issues at a GW event, though (something we are fortunate enough not to have to worry about. Many of our stores are too small to play in, and GW don't run tourneys anymore.)

Base them on 40mm if you like, it won't bother me at all. I still use my terminators on 25mm bases (as they are the metals and the 40mm just don't work with my spacehulk tiles).
I only ever got 5 of them (wraithguard), and that's when they were less than half the prices that they are now, and rarely use them (used them in 2nd ed), but like Jes' sculpts too much to merely discard them. Should I ever find a way to acquire more (by hook or by crook), they'll probably go up to 40mm bases.

As to jetbikes. Mine are all on the smaller bases and uprights, with a 40mm steel washer that is 3mm thick underneath to add stability (as 14 of the 20 are metal bikes). My skimmers all use the larger base (and are also on the smaller of the two uprights).


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> well considering how the rules are now for heavy weapon teams it is allot more confusing and harder not to have them on the stupid useless ungainly 60mm bases, so I can see why people would want you basing them on bigger bases.


Being able to see that a guy with a missile launcher on his shoulder is different is confusing? "He's two wounds, just like my 25mm based commander"


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Creon said:


> Being able to see that a guy with a missile launcher on his shoulder is different is confusing? "He's two wounds, just like my 25mm based commander"


no its the fact you now have 2 models that count as 1 model with 2 wounds based separately as what would be conceived by opponents as 2 models with 1 wound.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't field the loader anymore. 9 man squads of guard. Simple, elegant. Done.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

My Wraithguard are based on 40mm bases mainly for stability. I spent enough time painting the damn things and I'll be damned if I'm gonna put them on 25mm bases so that they topple over and chip their paintwork when placed on the slightest of uneven terrain pieces.


----------



## Flexen (Aug 19, 2008)

chromedog said:


> No, they have to be on the bases supplied in 5th ed.
> The same size base or larger was a 4th ed thing. Nowadays, anything larger and the opponent is free to call shenanigans and call off the game.





Desolatemm said:


> Thanks a lot for all the responses.
> 
> 
> Thats what I was worried about. Wraithguard bases I saw come with the small bases, so that one is fine. But Jetbike bases have come with different size bases depending on what you bought (windrider host, individual, shining spears... etc) I have another thread posted about Flying bases. I need to know if there is a right or wrong base to use in the case of jetbikes.


From the tournament buzz I have been hearing. If it wasn't packaged with the base, it isn't legal. So I would be cautious of you are going for any tourney play. As for everything else, I agree the larger bases look better.


----------



## TheDaR (Mar 16, 2008)

If you are not overly concerned with playing those types of tourneys where the idiots will do absolutely anything to win, I'll recommend using 30mm bases. They're just enough bigger to give the Wraithguard some stability, but not so large as too really change the dynamic of how the unit plays.

You can either get the rounded shoulder ones that are common for Dark ages/Warmchine (which I think actually look quite nice for Eldar, as it matches their rounded aesthetic), or there are a few companies which make flat/slab sided 30mms. 

I bought a bag of 1000 30mm bases from Impact Miniatures for about $60. http://www.impactminiatures.com/index.php?option=basing They also sell 50mm bases with flat sides, which are pretty reasonable for weapon teams, again if your play group does not have issues with basing sizes.

-DaR


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I bought 1" round steel blanks to base tippy models on. It gives that just a little more base size when mounted on the plastic, and a lot of counterweight. And they're magnetic too.


----------

